# Hana Roll Call



## RoSsIkId

Good day ladies and gents

So since there been 2 deliverys of this kick ass mod in 2 sides of South Africa. Thank you to the guys that brought them in

State your colour, atty, coil, battery and have you vaped at 30 watts.

Rossikid: Black, (borrowed) Russian 91 clone 1.2 ohm micro coil with cotton, 3400mah panasonic. Nope im still at 15watts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BillW

Silver, kayfun lite plus,0,9 micro coil with cotton, 2100mah purple efest. 14watts
Have tried 30w errmageerrrd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve

Baby blue wrap . Kayfun lite plus and a igo l dripper. First thing I did was vape the dripper at 30 watts . Two coils 1.3 ohm and now a 0.6 ohm . 2500 mah purple e fest . Keeping the kayfun down to 12 watts with gambit and loving it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dv8

Silver Hana - silver kayfun lite - 30w beast mode raw clouds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba

Hi guys I have a black beauty, Russian clone, 1.1ohm micro coil at 15 watts. Efest 2100. I have vaped igoW 0.6 ohms with a 9mg diy juice, was epic! Actually this mod is insane!!!!! Woohoo and I'm dancing 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

Black cana 
kayfun lite 
.9ohm micro
30amp efest 
17-20 watts
menthol mix for now

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Looking forward to posting in here soon with my specs. 

But in the meantime I have a question for you guys. 

How's the juice consumption with having the watts so high?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Red hana clone 
1.6o on a rocket with high voltage tesla at 30w was 'sicastits' 
0.8o on my tobh dripper at 12w with lekka vapours peach and apricot 
And 1.2o kayfun with Elvis 's breakfast at 12w is my happy place. 
All with 3100mah purple efest 20a batteries and 2500mah 35a 

Sent from a rocking cana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

MurderDoll said:


> Looking forward to posting in here soon with my specs.
> 
> But in the meantime I have a question for you guys.
> 
> How's the juice consumption with having the watts so high?



Had 3.5ml of 0nic vanilla cream at 14watts and cleaned the tank out in less than 3hours. But its worth it. Was forming rain clouds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Red. Kayfun lite plus. 1.1ohm micro coil. 30w was awesome but too heavy for me my happy place is 18w. Been vaping mostly vk4 and caramel toffee. 35amp efest 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

MurderDoll said:


> How's the juice consumption with having the watts so high?


 
I've filled up 3 times today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

black cana ehpro kfl+ 1.1ohms 14watts gambit

brushed titanium russian91% 1.4ohms 15.5 watts nicoticket peanut butter and jelly samdwich

vaped at 30 watts wit a 1.4ohm coil and this thing is evil

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tristan

Black cana with a Kraken tank, using ribbon and ekowool @ 1.0 Ohm, 11watts.
One of my better buys for 2014!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver Hana running a a 0.8 coil with a Taifun GT Clone @18 watts !! Many Thanks to @Michael for the goods loooove it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

stop tempting me.....!!!!

i tried @Stroodlepuff 's red hana yesterday on 30W - man-o-man SICK as TITS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

PeterHarris said:


> stop tempting me.....!!!!
> 
> i tried @Stroodlepuff 's red hana yesterday on 30W - man-o-man SICK as TITS!


As the Nike slogan goes .... Just dooo eeeeet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cat

which of those two Efest batteries is the most suitable?


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tristan

Who's your daddy?? What's your DNA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Your are letting a lot of Watts going to waste there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> Your are letting a lot of Watts going to waste there


lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz

@Cape vaping supplies you stieking the mense an with the in car pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i would post a pic of my reo now, but i dont want to go to my car in the parking lot.....


----------



## Cat

i need to decide on a new clearomizer or get into RBA for the HANA MODZ....it won't be so great with my Evods. but RBA's are like mech mods, there're so many to choose from. ...maybe i should go by looks...


----------



## PeterHarris

Cat said:


> i need to decide on a new clearomizer or get into RBA for the HANA MODZ....it won't be so great with my Evods. but RBA's are like mech mods, there're so many to choose from. ...maybe i should go by looks...


get a kayfun 3.1 - or a rusian 91% if funds allow - i think @Cape vaping supplies are bringing in russian 91%..

you wont be sorry and will will NEVER have to buy another replacement coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> @Cape vaping supplies you stieking the mense an with the in car pics


 Its a trademark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

iKeyaam said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Whens your wrap coming bro ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId

PeterHarris said:


> i would post a pic of my reo now, but i dont want to go to my car in the parking lot.....



Dont make us post pics in the reo section

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Im not sure yet. Im actually liking the black

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Rollcall? Fasttechs making me late for class

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

How do u know if this thing is charging

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hana 20w clone, Kayfun 3.1 at 1ohm vaping my home brew of Double RY4 at 15W and going like a choo choo train.


----------



## RoSsIkId

iKeyaam said:


> How do u know if this thing is charging



To be honest i havent charged it yet


----------



## Keyaam

I see the red light is on but i thought the battery indicator will do something

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RoSsIkId said:


> To be honest i havent charged it yet


 
Likewise....


----------



## RIEFY

Stroodlepuff said:


> Likewise....


stroods have you guys found out if it can be upgraded?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rowan Francis

i forgot to take the file home last night cos my work pc is v7 64 bit , laptop is 32bit so will do it at home ..


----------



## Cat

PeterHarris said:


> get a kayfun 3.1 - or a rusian 91% if funds allow - i think @Cape vaping supplies are bringing in russian 91%..
> 
> you wont be sorry and will will NEVER have to buy another replacement coil.


 
have you got both? 
i want
- ease-of-use, no muss no fuss, no fiddly. easy to refill. then...
- well-made, decent threads.
...?

then i have to sort out which wire to get, and which wick.


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> have you got both?
> i want
> - ease-of-use, no muss no fuss, no fiddly. easy to refill. then...
> - well-made, decent threads.
> ...?
> 
> then i have to sort out which wire to get, and which wick.


That is a description of the Reo with Reomizer.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

Cat said:


> have you got both?
> i want
> - ease-of-use, no muss no fuss, no fiddly. easy to refill. then...
> - well-made, decent threads.
> ...?
> 
> then i have to sort out which wire to get, and which wick.



28 kanthal
Cotton
Micro coil 2mm id
Easy for a newby. Even i got it to work


----------



## Cat

sorry, got an MVP on the way and tomorrow i get my HANA MODZ. ...but.....hmmm...


----------



## RoSsIkId

Andre said:


> That is a description of the Reo with Reomizer.


I see the reo guys feel intimidated by our electronical 30w mods


----------



## PeterHarris

i will admit - i feel threatand 

but seriously the hana is really a AWESOME MOD!

im just jelous that i cannot affor both


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> I see the reo guys feel intimidated by our electronical 30w mods


Not at all. My Cana is on the way to try out, but it will never replace the convenience of a Reo. Maybe when there is a bottom fed 30+W mod. Is your Reo on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Andre said:


> Not at all. My Cana is on the way to try out, but it will never replace the convenience of a Reo. Maybe when there is a bottom fed 30+W mod. Is your Reo on the way.



Hahahaha not yet. The pretty lights on electric mods are keep me happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

This cana and the reo make the perfect combination in my opinion. still want a second reo though 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> I see the reo guys feel intimidated by our electronical 30w mods


 
Not even close... I'm not sure I see the over excitement with the Hana Clone... everyone says Mech Mod is the way to go with a Kayfun or Russian and then people go bananas for the Hana?

I must admit I almost got caught up in the excitement and added one to my basket a few times but then I thought what am I gonna run on it and the only thing I can think of is my Original Russian 91%’s and they are both on Sigelei 20W running at 8 watts! So what on earth do I need a Hana Mod for??

Am I missing something here?

Do I want one? Yes I do but I don’t really know why?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Not even close... I'm not sure I see the over excitement with the Hana Clone... everyone says Mech Mod is the way to go with a Kayfun or Russian and then people go bananas for the Hana?
> 
> I must admit I almost got caught up in the excitement and added one to my basket a few times but then I thought what am I gonna run on it and the only thing I can think of is my Original Russian 91%’s and they are both on Sigelei 20W running at 8 watts! So what on earth do I need a Hana Mod for??
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Do I want one? Yes I do but I don’t really know why?


think its because its the closest we can get to a REO without actually buying a REO. 

I have some ideas for my Cana when it arrives. Want to see the insides of it and then see from there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eviltoy

Add me to the list. I dig it


----------



## RoSsIkId

That is correct. The closest we can get to a reo. Next software update will take it to 40 watt


----------



## Tom

Hana Mini with Kayfun:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

The electronic mod thing is moving in exactly the same direction as the computer electronics industry, every two or three months another higher wattage device will come along, mark my words.

It's a great device I'm sure, and I know all you guys are loving it, and that's all that really counts. Since I got my Reo Mini, I've completely stopped looking at any other sites except http://www.reosmods.com/ 

Vape Hard!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

I may be mistaken here but I still think that with digital mods, regardless of what wattage they can reach, will still have the issue of pulse width modulation where as with mechs you wont get that issue.

Mechs will always be a purer vape in my mind. Bear in mind though that I do not have a cana, so I could be completely wrong here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> I may be mistaken here but I still think that with digital mods, regardless of what wattage they can reach, will still have the issue of pulse width modulation where as with mechs you wont get that issue.
> 
> Mechs will always be a purer vape in my mind. Bear in mind though that I do not have a cana, so I could be completely wrong here.


As I understand, the Cana (like the Sigelei) has a flat DC output, so with the high power it should be very similar to a mech in performance. Of course it still cannot be a Reo in terms of a dripper experience without the hassle and ease of use and convenience. That was the object of the aborted Rhino project.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483

I still don't find dripping a hassle. I've carried a box of twenties and a lighter for years. What's a box mod and 30ml bottle hassling? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> I still don't find dripping a hassle. I've carried a box of twenties and a lighter for years. What's a box mod and 30ml bottle hassling?


 
Funny you should say that because a week ago I would have said you are on crack... (pun intended) but having played with a decent dripper (iGo-L) for the first time I can actually see a dripper being portable.

Now I just need to get an orginal one and not the kak clone one that rusts...


----------



## Alex

Has anyone tried the *magma* dripper yet, that thing is amazing by all accounts.


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny you should say that because a week ago I would have said you are on crack... (pun intended) but having played with a decent dripper (iGo-L) for the first time I can actually see a dripper being portable.
> 
> Now I just need to get an orginal one and not the kak clone one that rusts...



Yours is rusting ? That's not cool. Been using mine exclusively for about 3 weeks or so. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> I still don't find dripping a hassle. I've carried a box of twenties and a lighter for years. What's a box mod and 30ml bottle hassling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That is perfectly fine if that works for you, but for the vast majority op vapers carrying and operating a dripper fulltime is a hassle. You cannot (and should not) drip while driving, leaking become a problem while carrying, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Has anyone tried the *magma* dripper yet, that thing is amazing by all accounts.


 
I haven't... but now that you highlight it and a little bit of Googling done I want to test one now!

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/rebuildable-atomizer-systems/538555-magma-rda-paradigm.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Yours is rusting ? That's not cool. Been using mine exclusively for about 3 weeks or so.


 
To be fair I left it in water soaking (and changing the water a few times to clean it) for a day... but it's a cheap clone and the hole drilled for the airflow was really badly done and it blocks up when cleaning it with bog roll because it's so rough inside. It was cheap... and it was enough for me to like the dripper and search out a better one or an original to buy. So it served it's purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

im going to give credit where credit is due the reo is by far the most robust mod out there which os super easy to use and build. the cana on the other hand is also a really good device to me its equal to a mech where the vape is concerned but they have better battery life and a consistent vape thru out the day. So far im quite happy with it. I do have my eyes set on a reo mini lp for my atomic tho. 

@Alex when I got my 1st reo I also never looked at anything else or any other website I lived in reoville on ecf aswell. but I guess with me I will allways be inquisitive with the new devices that tickle my fancy.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im going to give credit where credit is due the reo is by far the most robust mod out there which os super easy to use and build. the cana on the other hand is also a really good device to me its equal to a mech where the vape is concerned but they have better battery life and a consistent vape thru out the day. So far im quite happy with it. I do have my eyes set on a reo mini lp for my atomic tho.
> 
> @Alex when I got my 1st reo I also never looked at anything else or any other website I lived in reoville on ecf aswell. but I guess with me I will allways be inquisitive with the new devices that tickle my fancy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


If the Reo and Cana were equally priced and you could only get one or the other, which would you go for?


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> Silver Hana running a a 0.8 coil with a Taifun GT Clone @18 watts !! Many Thanks to @Michael for the goods loooove it!


 
SHOOOOO! You running wild on the vape hardware Pauly! AWESOME MAN, so glad you kicked that nasty stinky habbit, now you only smell of olives and feta cheese


----------



## Paulie

duckduck said:


> SHOOOOO! You running wild on the vape hardware Pauly! AWESOME MAN, so glad you kicked that nasty stinky habbit, now you only smell of olives and feta cheese


Hahaha tnks man yeah I'm getting there slowly but surely ?


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> Hahaha tnks man yeah I'm getting there slowly but surely ?


 
You only have to stop buying kit when you have one Reo and ten other mods. Then there are not that many 'have to haves' anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

agreed


----------



## RIEFY

BhavZ said:


> If the Reo and Cana were equally priced and you could only get one or the other, which would you go for?


I thik id go the cana route now lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

duckduck said:


> You only have to stop buying kit when you have one Reo and ten other mods. Then there are not that many 'have to haves' anymore


 
One REO? One REO? Goose Goose what have you been vaping tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

I think its like comparing apples to pears. The two are very different. I love them both for differant reasons . This cana is the absolute bomb for conventional dripping and an rbta . And my reo is the absolute bomb for all the reasons everyone has already mentioned. For what its worth I way prefer dripping with the cana than I do on a mech . 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

MurderDoll said:


> I have some ideas for my Cana when it arrives. Want to see the insides of it and then see from there.


i want one with two 18650's, or a 26650. and a better fire button. a big button. but i have a fatvapes 510 connector coming, that'll be a cool upgrade for it.


----------



## MurderDoll

Is there any way to check which chip is in the Cana mod? 

As I ordered the fastech one with Lipo. (This was long before the local ones landed which has bummed me out as its still hasn't arrived and it has the Lipo battery instead of the 18650 battery) 

Don't know if its using the same chip which can be upgraded to 35w. Which I wanna find out if it can be upgraded.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Best would be to ask on the fastech forum or email them


----------



## Gizmo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im going to give credit where credit is due the reo is by far the most robust mod out there which os super easy to use and build. the cana on the other hand is also a really good device to me its equal to a mech where the vape is concerned but they have better battery life and a consistent vape thru out the day. So far im quite happy with it. I do have my eyes set on a reo mini lp for my atomic tho.
> 
> @Alex when I got my 1st reo I also never looked at anything else or any other website I lived in reoville on ecf aswell. but I guess with me I will allways be inquisitive with the new devices that tickle my fancy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
I agree with CVS battery life is excellent. Consistant vape is the most important thing to me and electronic mods provide that in spades. I think these Hana Mods are the business!! I specially struggle with all 18650 mech mods with their poor battery life on this hana a battery last just about the whole day on 18-20w ( 3100mah ) which just blows my mind.

Now they need to make a 26650 DNA40

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Gizmo said:


> I agree with CVS battery life is excellent. Consistant vape is the most important thing to me and electronic mods provide that in spades. I think these Hana Mods are the business!! I specially struggle with all 18650 mech mods with their poor battery life on this hana a battery last just about the whole day on 18-20w ( 3100mah ) which just blows my mind.
> 
> Now they need to make a 26650 DNA40


giz have you tried to upgrade yours?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> giz have you tried to upgrade yours?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I coudn't upgrade mine either


----------



## Alex

Don't try this though, it's a joke

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba

Alex said:


> Don't try this though, it's a joke


Eish I got all excited for a second or 2


----------



## soonkia

Alex said:


> Don't try this though, it's a joke


 
Please take videos of you trying this and post them on Youtube - this would be a most entertaining thing to see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Finally can post in here officially! 

Cana with Russian 91%.
1.5mm ID coil
8 wraps
1.1 ohm resistance. 
Vaping at 12.5w to get the hang of her. 

Here she is next to her big brother. 






Absolutely loving it so far!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michael

paulph201 said:


> Silver Hana running a a 0.8 coil with a Taifun GT Clone @18 watts !! Many Thanks to @Michael for the goods loooove it!


anytime bud hope u still loving it


----------



## MurderDoll

So the battery life in the Lipo isn't great. 

I'm only vaping at 12.5w and it doesn't last me very long. 

I see a 18650 battery will fit. 
Do you guys think converting it to that will work? 
Also because I have a few batteries which I could swop out when one goes flat. 

At the moment I'm forced to recharge the unit which means I can't Vape on it.


----------



## RIEFY

how long does it last? my 18650 lasts forever in here

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> So the battery life in the Lipo isn't great.
> 
> I'm only vaping at 12.5w and it doesn't last me very long.
> 
> I see a 18650 battery will fit.
> Do you guys think converting it to that will work?
> Also because I have a few batteries which I could swop out when one goes flat.
> 
> At the moment I'm forced to recharge the unit which means I can't Vape on it.


 
If it can fit it will work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> how long does it last? my 18650 lasts forever in here
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Maybe 2 hours from full charge? 

I'm not sure exactly. But its not great performance from the Lipo batteries.


----------



## RIEFY

holy moly that sucks. check on ecf if anyone has converted there lipo versions

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

ohm johan is the perfect man to speak to

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> If it can fit it will work


Thanks. 

Do you mind if I chat to via PM how about doing it? 


Cape vaping supplies said:


> holy moly that sucks. check on ecf if anyone has converted there lipo versions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




Thanks for the advice. I'll have a look through there and see what I can find.


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ohm johan is the perfect man to speak to
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


already answered above (Li-po and Li-ion same voltage and charge characteristics, only capacity differ).


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you mind if I chat to via PM how about doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'll have a look through there and see what I can find.


 
No problem, shoot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

That reminds me, i meant to check whether my BC-6 charger is ok with this LiMn battery.


----------



## MurderDoll

So thanks to @johan for the help! 

Turns out the 18650 won't fit. 

Gonna need to source a 18500 and see if that will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

2 hours, sheeeez

thats not cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

So this morning i decided to buy one. And couple hours later i had it at my desk. Thanks to @smj 

Black
Kayfun 3.1 clone
1 ohm micro coil with cotton, 
samsung battery only flattop I have.
At W16 need to build a lower coil first before I go higher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Anybody managed the 35 watt upgrade?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy

Send me a link ill chance it I'm brave like that


----------



## RIEFY

They are not the yihi sx350 chips. it wont work

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

eviltoy said:


> Send me a link ill chance it I'm brave like that


There was a link on the Vape King page for new stuff. I don't play nice on this iPad so can't give you link to thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> They are not the yihi sx350 chips. it wont work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ok thanks for info. Any idea when or if we can get the software?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Its going to be like trying to run an android app on an iphone...


----------



## RIEFY

There will be another 35watt version coming from cloupor which will have the sx350 chip which will be upgradeable

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

From left @Zegee, @iPWN and @fred1sa.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fred1sa

View attachment 7254

From left @Zegee, @iPWN and @fred1sa.


----------



## RIEFY

hmmmm where did you have those wrapped

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hmmmm where did you have those wrapped
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Wraps from Jwraps bro.


----------



## RIEFY

that was quick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that was quick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ordered a while ago, think same time I put my name on the list for the cana.


----------



## Nooby

Guys, is this Cloupour Mod really that good and worthit in your opinion? Better than a mechanical? Equal?


----------



## RIEFY

just make the payment dont ask questions!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Nooby said:


> Done!


 
Made the decision.. Big word of thanks to CVS for the stunning CANA Mod . Will definitely need the nano kit now. Anyone have a spare to sell?
1 ohm, 10watts.. beautiful!


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Made the decision.. Big word of thanks to CVS for the stunning CANA Mod . Will definitely need the nano kit now. Anyone have a spare to sell?
> 1 ohm, 10watts.. beautiful!


Im running the same setup at the moment at 13 watts. I was told by CVS to open the elvis breakfast today and it rocks!!


----------



## Nooby

Yeah I'm also using Elvis breakfast..its gooood hey, well done Tristan. CVS and myself were chatting about the banana making us cough. Anyone else experience it? I must say I am really glad I bought the Cana! So no one has a spare nano tank kit to sell?


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Yeah I'm also using Elvis breakfast..its gooood hey, well done Tristan. CVS and myself were chatting about the banana making us cough. Anyone else experience it? I must say I am really glad I bought the Cana! So no one has a spare nano tank kit to sell?


I bought mine from VapeMob, maybe they still have.


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> I bought mine from VapeMob, maybe they still have.



Ok cool, will hopefully try tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Baverz

Hwzit guys how do I know when my Hana is fully charged.. On the mod it's showing full bt the red light is still on


----------



## fred1sa

Baverz said:


> Hwzit guys how do I know when my Hana is fully charged.. On the mod it's showing full bt the red light is still on


Just check the battery indicator. When the icon is full, it's fully charged. The red light doesn't go off.


----------



## Keyaam

fred1sa said:


> Just check the battery indicator. When the icon is full, it's fully charged. The red light doesn't go off.


Mine did the same


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Mine turns green when fully charged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Mine turns green when fully charged


 
Same with my Mini (which has a seperate hole for the indicator).

My std size Hcigar clone with the glowy USB switches off eventually, long after the battery indicator is full. That said, I don't USB charge my full std size clone anymore as it is my subohm tinker platform, so it's easier & quicker to just use a seperate charger and cycle the batteries .


----------



## Cat

On mine, the red LED goes off, after a long time. i usually take out the battery and charge it on a proper charger - about 80-90 minutes at 2.0A - starting at 2.0A, it ends up at 0.5A i think.


----------



## Riaz

the red light on mine also doesnt go off (when the charger is plugged in), i just check the battery indicator


----------



## Cat

Have you left it as long as 10+ hours? ...it does not seem like good enough charger, i doubt the cut-off is working.


----------



## Riaz

Cat said:


> Have you left it as long as 10+ hours? ...it does not seem like good enough charger, i doubt the cut-off is working.


i leave mine through the night and in the morning the light is still on


----------



## Cat

Yes, me too (few times i don't feel like getting the charger and taking out the battery)...that is more like 8 hours...? after 10 or so, 0r eventually, it will go off. 
However, given that it is a cheapo simple charger , i think the cut-off does not work properly. i assume that if the indicator LED does not go off, then it is still charging, even though probably only 0.1A or something.


----------



## RoSsIkId

On a wine farm in Stellenbosch. Simonsig

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Super photo @RoSsIkId 
Lovely colours
Enjoy if you still there!


----------



## RoSsIkId

Wish i was still there but back in jozi back at work


----------



## annemarievdh

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 11786
> 
> 
> On a wine farm in Stellenbosch. Simonsig


 
Now I'm jelouse  Enjoy!! Bring back lots of photos!!


----------



## Dr Phil

Now part of the hana family will be putting my ipv aside for a little while. Vapeking Elvis breakfast with my hcigar att. 0.90ohms at 14w


----------



## Dr Phil

Thanks to vape club fantastic service


----------

